

$1,000 bounty for open drivers for the new xbox kinect camera - ptorrone
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/11/04/the-open-kinect-project-the-ok-prize-get-1000-bounty-for-kinect-for-xbox-360-open-source-drivers/

======
wmat
Bounty is now $2000.

